# The Horus Heresy Box Set Volumes 1-12



## serghe (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/Horus-Heresy-Box-Volumes-1-12/dp/1849708290/ref=sr_1_31?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1406121957&sr=1-31

They are going to release a box set of first 12 books for the Horus Heresy series, also included is Whispers of Heresy, an exclusive anthology of stories previously only available as Black Library audio dramas or eBook downloads.

If I want the audio dramas in paper form, I must buy this?! 

First is hardback, then paperback and finally mass market paperback, and now this?! What a money grab scheme! Gameswork shop you guys are really really a bunch of money hungry SOB.:angry:


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

I guess its not a bad deal... I just hope BL is expecting new Heresy fans to join the series. The cover isn't the best one, and with all the other new stuff BL is trying to spit out, I'm not sure this will be a big hit. But then again, not a marketing major.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

We are being somewhat bombarded with stuff at the moment. 
Limited Additions, Hard Backs, Paperbacks, Novellas, E-books, Serialised E-Books, Audio Books on CD, Audio Books on MP3, Audio Dramas, Compilations of Audio Dramas. It's too much, and the BL website is a mess as a result. It's off putting for people familiar with it all let alone newbies. 

Then there is the price. :nono: taking the pee BL, taking the pee. 

Sort the website out.
One title, with the various purchase option listed below. Not, the same title repeated several time, each with different options below and sometimes repeated. Example, Betrayer is listed 6 times offering 7 options, Thousand Sons is listed 3 times offering 6 different options... and do on. It's a mess. 

Stop ripping us off. £25 for an Audio book was expensive. £30 is disgusting.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Stephen74 said:


> Sort the website out.


This is something which has baffled me for ages. The website has been a mess for a years, it's about time they got someone on board to sort it out.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Stephen74 said:


> We are being somewhat bombarded with stuff at the moment.
> Limited Additions, Hard Backs, Paperbacks, Novellas, E-books, Serialised E-Books, Audio Books on CD, Audio Books on MP3, Audio Dramas, Compilations of Audio Dramas. It's too much, and the BL website is a mess as a result. It's off putting for people familiar with it all let alone newbies.
> 
> Then there is the price. :nono: taking the pee BL, taking the pee.
> ...


pretty much most of this


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

They include an exclusive anthology in a boxed set of 12 previously released novels? Fucking wankers.


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Doelago said:


> They include an exclusive anthology in a boxed set of 12 previously released novels? Fucking wankers.


Very poor.


----------



## Garviel loken. (Jun 8, 2014)

Is it hardbacks at least?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Can I just reaffirm that everything collated in _Whispers of Heresy_ has already been published.


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow, this is pretty damn good deal, but be quick, £65!
http://www.whsmith.co.uk/products/t...s-1-12-the-horus-heresy/product/9781849707268


----------



## evanswolves (Jun 16, 2013)

Under £57 on Amazon, my books 1-14 are in shocking condition, so replacing them for new is getting cheaper and cheaper, lol


----------

